# Home dog boarding - Business rates



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all

I am applying for a council boarding license which would mean I can board 3 dogs max at any one time. I cannot find a definitive answer as to whether I have to pay business rates or not. I want to do it all properly but am hoping I will not be drowned in red tape!! Can any home boarders on here please advise? I can't ask any local boarders as they all do it without a licence (I seem to be the only fool trying to do it legally!!)


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I know your pain, I seem to be the only one in my town with a home boarding licence as well, yet loads do it!

I don't have to pay business rates, but every local authority is different.


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

BoredomBusters said:


> I know your pain, I seem to be the only one in my town with a home boarding licence as well, yet loads do it!
> 
> I don't have to pay business rates, but every local authority is different.


I am actually getting a bit miffed at the whole thing tbh - It's just not fair that all these people are charging clients without telling them that actually, should anything happen the insurance would be null and void as they have no licence!! I chatted with the council when I was thinking of getting a licence and they said they are aware of this issue. They than asked me to name the boarders I know of so they can investigate!!!! I told them there is no way I am snitching on anyone and actually it is up to them to sort - they only have to look on line to find a whole load of boarders advertising and it's up to them to investigate. Bonkers!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Local councils never search out people though, they only respond to complaints.


----------

